# How to get an APBT tired



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

*The Easiest way to get an APBT Tired is... to get a KID to help *

*Let's GO*









*OK Sit Stay*









*Good Girl, now get it!*









*OK that deserves a butt scratch*









*Alright a little more*









*...and don't forget a kiss!*









Hey wait Bodacious stole the ball









*I'll bribe you with belly rubs to get it back*









*Ok that didn't work, let's just play tug*


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awsome pics!!! i have the neighbor kids come to my house and run rico raged to


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, that'll do it!

I had my niece over and I have like 30 tennis balls in my backyard (lol) and she tired Buster out. Matter of fact Buster konked out way before she did, lol!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

great pics!!! i love to see smiles on a childs face then you look a the dog and he's smiling just as much as the child. love the pics.:woof: 
rick


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cute pics!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Now to get my sister to let me bring her with me to JR handle Touche'. Touche' loves her. They make a good girl power team 

:love2: up:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Great pics! thats awsome you get two tired for the price of one!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

She actually got the big ones tired too. The pups just got to get their picts taken this time around before the bad weather . They all love kids


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

I am going to have my first child in November. My Dad told me I'd have to get rid of my dogs. I told him not to worry. Now I can show him these pics. Thanks!!

Sharon


----------



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

Send the pics to this page. Its a great cause! Anyone with Pits and Kids should!

http://www.maxtheshelterdog.com/kidsforpits.html

Their Goal:

100,000 family photos by December 2007 to send to congress

Current number of photos: 266

Spread the word!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS said:


> I am going to have my first child in November. My Dad told me I'd have to get rid of my dogs. I told him not to worry. Now I can show him these pics. Thanks!!
> 
> Sharon


I have tons more if you need them 



> Send the pics to this page. Its a great cause! Anyone with Pits and Kids should!
> 
> http://www.maxtheshelterdog.com/kidsforpits.html


Thanks. I have sent them sveral other picts already. :thumbsup:


----------

